# Who likes Swiss cheese?



## Barncat (Mar 3, 2020)

price might be just a touch too high. Handle shows some ingenuity.









						Vintage USED #50 Milling Machine Vise 6.5" Jaw x 1-7/8" Swivel Base 4-7/8" Open  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage USED #50 Milling Machine Vise 6.5" Jaw x 1-7/8" Swivel Base 4-7/8" Open at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Aukai (Mar 3, 2020)

That should be free to someone who needs a door stop.


----------



## cathead (Mar 3, 2020)

That's pathetic.  I would be embarrassed to have a door stop like that.  Shame on whoever is responsible for this atrocity!


----------



## hman (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for the good laugh.  "Good-fair used" indeed!  Should be a lot of fun to see if the seller gets any nibbles.

PS - Anybody else notice that ya gotta add $84.63 for shipping?  Brings the bottom line price to over $250!


----------



## middle.road (Mar 3, 2020)

Poor thing. needs a good home where it can rest on a shelf and watch the other vises.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 3, 2020)

I like how they list the disqualifying attributes as "features".  C'mon, who's going to hit "buy it now" first?


----------



## Barncat (Mar 3, 2020)

It is only about 150 miles from me. Wonder if I could do a local pick up and save some money on shipping?


----------



## savarin (Mar 3, 2020)

A classic example of the "Creed of Greed" particularly as it seems to be a store selling it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2020)

Aw, c'mon, it says in good to fair condition. Whadya want for $170?


----------



## brino (Mar 3, 2020)

.....but it is "VINTAGE" people.......it says so right in the listing title!

I don't just want to pile on, but they actually say in the listing:


> *RIGHT NOW THE ONLY ISSUE IS THE HOLES DRILLED IN THE OPENING SHOWN IN PHOTOS. PLUS THE HANDLE HITS THE BASE CAUSE THE HANDLE IS BENT AND WELDED ON. WILL NEED TO CUT IT OFF. SHOWN IN PHOTOS!*



They already reduced the shipping cost by removing some of the extra weight between the jaws.

-brino


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 3, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> Whadya want for $170?



I dunno, what can you get for $170?


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 3, 2020)

Why, with a little lapping compound and some elbow grease, that will buff right out. Mike


----------



## middle.road (Mar 3, 2020)

I'll take that $170 + $68 shipping and see what @mmcmdl has over @ Rusty Relics.


----------



## MontanaLon (Mar 3, 2020)

I've seen worse for more money. I wish I had taken a picture of it, still gives me the willies.


----------



## hman (Mar 3, 2020)

Barncat said:


> It is only about 150 miles from me. Wonder if I could do a local pick up and save some money on shipping?


Shucks, Barncat ... you can go there and offer to take it off their hands, carry it to the scrap yard, and split the proceeds with them (less gas, of course)!!!!

That's sure to be more than they're in any way likely to get from listing it on the Bay ... unless P T Barnum was a LOT more optimistic than we give him credit for


----------



## hman (Mar 3, 2020)

... speaking of optimism ...
Just for curiosity, I scrolled down a bit and noticed that they've had this dog listed since August of last year (no insult to dogs intended):


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 4, 2020)

I've seen the add a few times.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh, the humanity


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 4, 2020)

Drill, baby, drill
as they say


----------



## aliva (Mar 4, 2020)

Believe it not someone might actually buy that thing.
If he moved the decimal point on the price 3 spaces to the left and paid shipping I might consider it even with the US dollar exchange rate


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 4, 2020)

What??? It's only surface holes!


----------



## savarin (Mar 6, 2020)

*For Sale.*​





Another high quality vintage number 4 drill press vice.
This highly desirable and sought after fully customised drill press vice has been involved in an amazing amount of high precision work.
Customised to hold round bars vertically and horizontally with specially milled (drilled) recesses.
Extra modifications to allow deeper depth of drilling not found on usual vices.
Well looked after in very good condition.
Worth $750.00 but willing to exchange for 4 cartons of extra soft toilet paper.
Postage extra.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 6, 2020)

If you scroll all the way down the eBay page for this listing you will notice some more of his "vintage" items.   Apparently he is trying to pawn gold off as used tools.


----------



## hman (Mar 6, 2020)

Somehow, I see a connection between toilet paper and that vise ...


----------



## tjb (Mar 6, 2020)

I like Swiss cheese.
Swiss cheese is good.
Everybody likes Swiss cheese.
A roast beef sandwich isn't really a sandwich without Swiss cheese.
Something wrong with somebody who doesn't like Swiss cheese.
That's not Swiss cheese.
What did Swiss cheese ever do to you?
How dare you insult Swiss cheese.


----------



## savarin (Mar 6, 2020)

hman said:


> Somehow, I see a connection between toilet paper and that vise ...


I dont know if it made the US news but here all the stores have run out of toilet paper from corona virus panic buying.
One clip had a very large trolley jam packed and piled so high the bloke couldnt reach the top to hold them and stop them from slipping.
Most Aussie toilet paper is made in Australia not imported.
aussie ebay is worth a look




__





						toilet paper: Search Result | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for toilet paper. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 6, 2020)

Somebody should have invested in a Z axis DRO years back . If he would have , he could have tripled or quadrupled his asking price .


----------



## hman (Mar 6, 2020)

Savarin -
I've seen news reports here about stores (including online sellers) limiting purchase quantities of TP, hand sanitizer, face masks, etc. etc. etc.  Gonna be a very "interesting" year.  Stay safe [EVERYBODY!]

- John


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 7, 2020)

This is so stupid all these idiots creating a run on toilet paper. It's the last thing I'd worry about running out of. why aren't they stocking up on food. fortunately the folks in my neck of the woods aren't so stupid, I went the supermarket today Saturday at around mid day and it all looked quite normal, no stock shortages anywhere. people around here aren't inclined to panic.I watched some of the trolleys as they left only about half even had any toilet paper, and no one had more than one pack.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 7, 2020)

savarin said:


> *For Sale.*​
> View attachment 315901
> 
> Another high quality vintage number 4 drill press vice.
> ...


That vise is a piece of trash, a boat anchor comes to mind. Not worth $10.


----------



## savarin (Mar 7, 2020)

Err Bob, I did write that as a joke because all the dickheads have stripped our supermarkets of toilet paper.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 7, 2020)

savarin said:


> Err Bob, I did write that as a joke because all the dickheads have stripped our supermarkets of toilet paper.



Dick heads is right, I can't believe people are so stupid, I mean think about it Food and water are going to be far more important than toilet paper. At least in our area it's all normal.

If I was worried, which I'm not, I'd be stocking up on some frozen food and tinned stuff. Having said that I've just had a look in the pantry and freezer, probably got enough stuff to last a month anyway, and that's just normal reserve stock. let's get our priorities right, got enough booze to last a year,


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 7, 2020)

Barncat said:


> price might be just a touch too high. Handle shows some ingenuity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a reminder from ebay yesterday that this vintage vise was still available because I clicked on your link.
Tempting, but no.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 17, 2020)

So 9 days later they've all gone mad, local supermarket has been stripped all toilet paper tissues, hand towels, paper napkins etc, all gone. hand sanitiser all gone, almost no soap left on the shelves, flour, rice and pasta all gone. Meat dept, almost empty all the cheaper cuts gone, a few expensive cuts still available, Looks like we'll be eating top shelf steak for the next month, it's the same with canned and packet food all the cheap stuff is gone all the expensive stuff still ok., it goes to show it's the very people who can't afford it, are the ones doing it. 

Apparently there has been a run on large freezers almost all of them on the never never. Again idiots buying what they can't afford for no good reason. 

I think the media is largely responsible for this panic buying, they think it's wonderful, gives them something to put on the news.

The next thing we'll be hearing is complaints that their credit cards don't work, because they've maxed them out.

Rant over.

Bob.


----------



## savarin (Mar 17, 2020)

Mateship is non existent in these situations, woolies opened from 7 to 8 am purportedly to allow the disabled and oldies access.
All the greedy wankers overran it and pushed the disabled and oldies out the way. 
No one at woolies made slightest effort to check who was buying what.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2020)

savarin said:


> Err Bob, I did write that as a joke because all the dickheads have stripped our supermarkets of toilet paper.




(For those of you who don't know who he is, may be NSFW)


----------

